# [Commission] Sigur paints Death Korps of Krieg!



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heya, after much back and forth, painting testminis and making up colour schemes, I finally got the first bunch of Death Korps of Krieg miniatures for this commission army and here's the first WIP:










Hope you like them so far.  It's a different scheme but I think it goes incredibly well with the minis and gives them some contrast DKOK armies so often lack. C&C welcome!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Need closer pics!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

ohh, intresting, fantastic stuff :victory:, I'll be following this one for sure, Sigur.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

They look fantastic at the moment, closer pics would be great, bases look nicely done from what I can see.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good looking Krieg mate, do need some closer pics tho.

Seems there has been a sudden BOOM in Krieg painting...:biggrin:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@TheWraithlord: This update has some closer pictures. 

@Bane_of_Kings: Great, that's good to know. 

@Master of Sanctity: Cheers. This update has some closer-up pictures.

@Disciple of Ezekiel: Thanks. I guess the fact that there's more DKOK around at the moment is due to "post-christmas-prosperity". 



Update!

Today I reorganized some boxes of stuff and dusted off a shelf. Seeya!


P.S.: Here's some pictures of stuff too. 

Squad#1:









Squad#2: 









Command Squad (WIP):









Flag (WIP):









Examples of DKOK dudes a bit more close up:










An Imperial Fists Veteran I did as a test mini for a possibly upcoming army:









There's also a new picture of the Chimera in my Chimera log if you want to have a look. See you soon!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work as usual Sigur! The banner is really nicely done and the IF Marine is definitely looking sexy. Keep it up man!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, I can't get up right now, the wife might get turned on from the big chub I'm sporting!! Or, maybe I should get up... anywho, nice nice work! I'm curious though about the Imp Fist, why do most Kreigers include Imp Fists? Is there a reason, or am I just missing something?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Krieg models look superb, and I really like the colour scheme. The banner looks great. Look forward to seeing the more.
Great test model for the IF. I like the yellow you achieved as its not to bright.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Midge913: Thanks!

@Horus Reborn: Errrr, thanks for the ...compliment :shok: *backs away slowly*. Don't know about any DKOK-IF connections. The Imperial Fists guy is just a test mini for a different commission.

@Hammer49: Thank you.  To me, IF yellow should be pretty brownish/orangy, as opposed to the yellow on Lamenters and others.




I just finished that piece of scenery for the command squad and some more painting:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The scenery /base looks great. Certainly fit with the krieg theme.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, great job on the scenery :victory:. The Imperial Fist looks awesome too :victory:.

EDIT: 1,666 posts, lol.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantastic work there, where did the bases come from?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Great looking scheme so far, sir! So much so that I might steal it for some Krieg I have lying around the house... :biggrin:

And, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't those the Trenchworks bases / display stand from Secret Weapons Miniature? They look awesome either way!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the scheme is very Zouave looking


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, man those are brilliant. All along I was wondering about the boards on the bases. Now I know!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Really solid and consistent work mate! This is some really inspiring stuff. the command display is just brilliant. Keep it coming.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I see is some of your barrels are drooping a bit. They really do look nice! There has been a ton of DKoK running around lately.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@hammer49: Thanks. 

@The_Bane_of_Kings: Thank you!

@Dagmire: The scenic trench base is from secret weapon (sculpted by misterjustin; very nice guy); the other guys' bases are made by me.

@aquatic_foible: Well spotted, Sir!

@stella cadente: It indeed is.

@Kreuger: Cheers.

@sphere830: I'll do my best. Thanks for the encouragement. 

@Djinn24: Yeah, I got no idea how that happened. I got them like that already; no idea what happened to them but I got reports from other people that the very same thing happaned to their DKOK as well with time.


----------

